# Salaries in SanFran Bay area?



## freeBatjko (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi there,

I am planning on moving to San Francisco and hope getting a Application Support or general IT Support position.
Payscale(dot)com tells me that the average salary for say simple 
Help Desk analysts is about 53k!

Is that your experience?
I have 5 years of experience, 3 years desktop support, 2 years application support. 
Does anyone know what analysts of that level earn in the bay area?

Many thanks for any examples and info you can give me...

-free-


----------

